# 3D [email protected] Bi-Pin Adapters?



## fanaticalflashlightfan (Feb 7, 2012)

yeah, I searched, for hrs. And I found lots of people who've made them and then disappeared. Let me know if you know of anyone who makes a quality adapter with a "heat dissipating base" (ie aluminum, brass, etc) Thanks


----------



## Illum (Feb 7, 2012)

Fivemega, last run is closed... you'll have to wait for the 7th run, if there is one
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?284623-G4-Bi-Pin-PR-Sockets-By-FiveMega-(6th-Run)


----------

